# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Teen

## Marie

Gisteren op mijn vakantie adres van de trap gevallen.
Telefonisch contact gehad met artsenpost 6 dorpen verder.
Kleine teen is waarschijnlijk gebroken of zwaar gekneusd.
Ik hoefde niet langs te komen, want daar kon men toch niet veel aan doen.
Advies was teen vast te tapen aan teen ernaast en veel met voet omhoog zitten.

Heeft iemand idee of dit altijd zo gaat ?
Hoe lang dit kan duren?
Wat ik verder de komende tijd wel of niet kan doen?

----------


## marjan

ja, dit is de normale manier om gebroken of gekneusde tenen te behandelen. die kleine dingn zijn niet te gipsen. succes het zal best nog wel even pijn doen.
groetjes

----------


## Marie

thnx, als ik taktisch loop is de pijn wel te harden.
Kan alleen geen schoen aan.
Mazzel dat het subtropisch weer is, dan valle blote voeten niet zo op.

----------


## van veen

Hallo Marie

Weet er alles van zeer pijnlijk kleine teen gestoten tegen bank 
Zieken huis geweest was gebroken hebben hem toen recht gezet en ingetapt
Het heeft toch zeker twee weken geduurd dat ik eindelijk gewone schoenen aan kon
Droeg schoenen van mijn zoon
Succes er mee en wees maar blij dat het mooi weer is bij je

Groetjes Trudie

----------


## Felice

Hallo Marie,
ja, dit is de gangbare manier inderdaad, dus je hoeft niet te twijfelen of dit wel goed is gezien je in het buitenland zit.
Ik weet niet of je het bij je hebt of er daar aan kunt komen,maar bij een kneuzing kun je het beste arnicazalf erop doen. (valkruid) Ook kun je dit in hom. korrels innemen, samen gebruiken, oraal en erop doen, is nog het beste, zeker bij een flinke kneuzing.
Arnica vermindert de zwelling.
Let wel: een kneuzing is meestal pijnlijker dan een breuk.
Je kunt er nog maanden tot half jaar last van houden.

De voet omhoog is je geadviseerd omdat er een lichte of grotere zwelling zal ontstaan zijn door de kneuzing of breuk. Men kan alleen op een röntgenfoto zien of het gebroken is maar dat te weten heeft verder geen zin, omdat de behandeling hetzelfde is.
Nog een fijne vakantie evengoed, en succes!
Felice

----------


## lilgirl

hallo 
ik heb een vraag..
ik heb een paar weken geleden mijn grote teen omgeklapt en heb er 2 weken last van gehad aan de onderkant bij dat 'kussentje'zeg maar maar dat is vanzelf over gegaan nu liep ik gister in de stad en toen hoorde ik ineens krak kan het zijn dat ie alsnog gebroken is of is ie alleen gekneusd,hij is niet blauw en neit dik maar doet ongelooflijk veel pijn als ik er op loop...alvast bedankt

----------


## Nikky278

Als je teen gebroken zou zijn, denk ik dat je dat wel duidelijker zou merken. Dan zou je teen dik en blauw zijn en zou je er amper op kunnen staan. Als je je zorgen maakt, kun je het best even naar je huisarts gaan, die kan je als enige echt antwoord geven...

Xx

----------


## lilgirl

ik ken een jongen die had iets in zijn voet gebroken en die liep er gewoon een week mee rond,en mijn huisarts is op vakantie dus daar kan ik niet heen vandaar dat ik hier advies vroeg. groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Tja, als je je echt zorgen maakt, kun je naar de vervangend arts. Je huisarts moet een andere arts inschakelen als hij/zij op vakantie gaat. Vaak wordt een bandje ingesproken met zijn/haar gegevens, zodat je contact op kunt nemen. 

Xx

----------

